# So now Lebanon has kicked off - bit near eh ??



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Its all around us lets hope they leave this little peaceful island alone eh ??

Anyone have any concerns ???


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

philly said:


> Its all around us lets hope they leave this little peaceful island alone eh ??
> 
> Anyone have any concerns ???


I have no concerns at all that the troubles in the middle east will spread to Cyprus.
The problems with most of the countries where the trouble has flared is that unlike Cyprus their governments are not democratically elected and the people want to have more say in their futures.


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Veronica said:


> I have no concerns at all that the troubles in the middle east will spread to Cyprus.
> The problems with most of the countries where the trouble has flared is that unlike Cyprus their governments are not democratically elected and the people want to have more say in their futures.


I suppose my concern was with the fact that the jets are based here with regards to the ME

And Lebanon is very near lol


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

Are we talking about Lebanon or Libya here?


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Toxan said:


> Are we talking about Lebanon or Libya here?


uhhh Lebanon - you would have to be stupid not to know Libya was happening lol

Have spoken to some friends in ME and it is simply a protest march this afternoon at 4pm - didn t know that when I first posted


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Egpyt was close as well. What jets are based here? There's British bases in the South and American bases in the North - I'm not sure why either country would get involved?


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

There is the protection of inncocent people, oil, the rebuilding contracts and the re supplyof arms. Take your pick. The British sarmy was saying that it has to sack many sodiers, next thing you know, the armed forces are getting involved in Libya. Get's confusing sometimes.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

zin said:


> Egpyt was close as well. What jets are based here? There's British bases in the South and American bases in the North - I'm not sure why either country would get involved?


Tornados and Typhoons have arrived at RAF Akrotiri.
There are also at least 2 AWAC planes at Akrotiri.

If you have been following the news you will know that it is not only Britain and America who have become involved but the United Nations who after a great deal of discussion felt it was necessary to stop Gadafi from slaughtering his own people.
This is not aggression agaisnt Libya, it is against Gadafis murderous regime to save the Libyan people and give them independance from this tyrant.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

I'm aware of the goings on in Libya, but I thought we were referring to Lebanon?


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

I think if everything works out the way it should, things can actually improve Cyprus's economy. Cyprus would serve as a base for many more cruises throughout the Mediterranean. The way things have been in the whole region has not been very attractive to potential tourists, this will all change with the possible democratization. Now the Palestinians need to do the same as the Egyptians and start their peaceful demonstrations. That's the only way they will find true freedom.


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

Things hopefully will get better in the region, and everybody will benefit from the changes.


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Toxan said:


> Things hopefully will get better in the region, and everybody will benefit from the changes.


Lets hope so Toxan


----------



## dorsetfam (Nov 24, 2010)

Philly - any website links to news on the Lebanon story please?


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

dorsetfam said:


> Philly - any website links to news on the Lebanon story please?


Here is the English version of a Lebanese newspaper that has the story: 

The Daily Star - Politics - Thousands in Beirut rally against sectarianism


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2011)

Sometimes I see aircrafts in the sky here that just seems to go waaaaaay too fast for a regular aircraft, I'm hoping these are military jets and not UFO's!!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

NiklasB said:


> Sometimes I see aircrafts in the sky here that just seems to go waaaaaay too fast for a regular aircraft, I'm hoping these are military jets and not UFO's!!


UFO's have been spotted over Cyprus
Maybe they are coming to get you Niklas


----------

